# Mit Toast Titanium Video-DVD mit Rom-Part brennen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe eine MOV als Videodatei und will diese nun unter OSX als DVD brennen, soweit funktioniert das auch mit Toast. Nun möchte ich aber die Videodatei als MOV mit draufbrennen da das eine HDV Datei ist falls der Empfänger damit was anfangen kann.
Wie kann ich den nun mit Toast Titanium eine Video-DVD erstellen bei der ich auch einen Dateipart habe?

Gruß


----------



## graphiq (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jan,

ich würde es folgendermaßen machen:

1. Die MOV-Datei, die ich als Video-DVD haben will, würde ich im DVD-Video-Mode in Toast ziehen und dann als Image sichern. Damit bekommst du ein DVD-Video File-Set (VIDEO_TS, AUDIO_TS -Ordner).

2. Das so entstandene Disk-Image öffnen und in Toast eine Daten-DVD als Ziel auswählen. Dann den VIDEO_TS -Ordner von Disk-Image in die Daten-DVD ziehen. Dann kannst du noch einen zusätzlichen Ordner mit deinen HDV-Material auf der Daten-DVD erstellen oder hineinziehen. Aber bitte nicht den VIDEO_TS -Ordner verändern. 

3. Dann nur noch auf Brennen klicken und fertig.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Mai 2009)

Hi,
mit der Daten-DVD (UDf) gibt es dann keine Probleme in einem Standalone DVD-Player wegen der Architektur auf der DVD?

Gruß


----------



## graphiq (25. Mai 2009)

HI,
ich habe das schon mehrere Male so gemacht. Meine DVDs mit DVD-ROM-Teil waren immer auf handelsüblichen Playern abspielbar. Du musst nur darauf achten, dass du wenn du deinen DVD-ROM Teil füllst, nicht über die Grenze von 4,34GB bei Single-Layer oder nicht über 8,5GB bei Dual- und Doubble-Layer. 

Wenn ich DVDs von meinen Parties gemacht habe, schmeiß ich immer noch eine Menge Fotos in den DVD-ROM Teil, damit sich die Leute Abzüge machen lassen können. 

Noch ein Tipp: Nenne den DVD-ROM Teile auch so, dass du auf deiner DVD nachher in oberster Ebene nur 2 Ordner hast. 1mal VIDEO_TS und 1mal DVD-ROM.

Gutes Gelingen und wenn doch noch Fragen gibt kannst du dich ja wieder melden. z.B. per Skype, AIM oder iChat. Meine Name ist der gleiche wie hier.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Mai 2009)

Also ich sollte den Rom Bereich unbedingt als eigenen Ordner anlegen und nicht die Daten einfach ohne Ordner auf die DVD brennen?

Gruß


----------

